# Raw friendly vets???



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, I havent been out here for a while. We move into our new house Monday. Anyway, I do not know the Charleston SC area very well at all and am looking for a good RAW friendly vet for Ava. Any suggestions?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Most* holistic vets are very positive regarding raw feeding. About the only way to really know for sure about ANY vet is to start interviewing them individually.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Ditto on the holistic idea--maybe you can search the yellowpages or google looking for that word in the description of local practices. 

I recently switched vets--from one that didn't support raw feeding to one that is enthusiastic about it. Makes a big difference to me to have my dogs' vet on the same side as me regarding their feeding. So I definitely think it's worth looking to find a pro-raw vet. Good luck in the search.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, I will try a holistic vet search....


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You should also check Yahoogroups to see if there’s a raw feeding group for your area. Not only do they know where to get the good prices but they should also be able to help you with things like finding a vet that won’t think you are killing your dog by feeding raw.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

my vet was very pro-natural and grian free food. When i brought up the idea of starting RAW feeding I had a notebook with me, a couple of RAW books that had been read and annotated by me, tons of printed and highlighted material from the internet, and a clear plan. 

She said normally she doesn't reccommened RAW diets to her average patients but when she saw I was reading and investigating a lot BEFORE the RAW change she said to go for it. She said she has a few other cleitns who feed RAW as well, and she actually went to a couple seminars on RAW a few years a go to get a better understanding of it. 

She basically said that if some one just casually mentions RAW she discourages it, but if it is clear to her that they have taken the time to understand a balanced raw diet and everything involved that she is fine with it. Being prepared and knowing what to talk about with your Vet about raw can go a long way.


----------

